# Plow subs wanted, Akron OH



## dguardo

I am looking for 6 plow subs, loader / skid steer operators and sidewalk crews. The sites are from Ravenna - Wadsworth and surrounding akron area. Trucks must be at least 3/4 ton with 8' or larger blades.


----------



## Puddle of Oil

Residential or Commercial in Ravenna?


----------



## dguardo

commercial. walmart parking lot.


----------



## Burkartsplow

What property management company did you get them from our did they bid them out themselves.


----------



## John143

Burkartsplow;1509438 said:


> What property management company did you get them from our did they bid them out themselves.


Nobody wants to let others know they are working for USM.


----------



## Flawless440

Im lookin for per push???? With a deposit


----------



## dguardo

*sub*

what equipment?

Dan


----------



## Flawless440

Trucks, sidewalks, could put a loader together if the $$$ right


----------



## Sal_Moides

PM me with rates and requirements


----------



## dguardo

Loaders $100/hr, trucks $50/hr. If you have a box we can work that into the price, if not I will provide.
-Dan


----------



## Flawless440

Per push only, I have subs all over ohio that I pay hourly rates to


----------



## dguardo

I am not looking for per push contractors.


----------



## Brannick Group

what size loader, how much for med duty w/ 10' plow & spreader?


----------



## dguardo

2.5 cy loader or backhoe will work. anything larger wouldn't hurt. med duty truck $75 / hr


----------



## 4700dan

So what is the rate for a skid steer 10' pusher and is it going to be a definate for the season or just as needed. PM me


----------



## Brannick Group

pm with details for akron


----------



## Brannick Group

intrested in akron


----------



## LTR

Do you still need help in Ravenna?

2006 Chevy Silverado 2500 gas
Boss Straight blade 8'


----------

